# Ideas for soft boiled eggs...



## jpinmaryland (Mar 23, 2008)

Just need some ideas here, I have 11 left over after I messed them up for easter. What can you do with them? PUddings? probably cookie recipes. I just have never really had to find a use for them. 

I made one for my wife for breakfast by steaming it, said it was warm enough but the texture was odd probably owing to the reheating...


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

Cook them until firm and make egg salad.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 23, 2008)

Agreed. Reboiling appears to be the only reasonable, effective option. Or coat them with nail polish and use as decorations.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2008)

You can also make "Eggs Goldenrod," which  is a favorite in our house.  

Separate  the yolks from the whites.  Chop each.  Make a medium-thick white sauce and add the  chopped   egg  whites.  Toast your   favorite bread, spoon the white  sauce with egg whites over toast.  Sprinkle with chopped egg yolks.  Enjoy!

This is one of our favorite after Easter dishes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

It's kind of like a vegetarian SOS.  LOVE this idea - I've never heard of it!!!  Max is going to love this - thanks Katie E.


----------

